# Indian Archery?



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know that particular model, but their Xi line of bows had to be one of the finest bows ever produced. I still shoot a 1995 Xi Nemesis, and it is a fabulous machine. Very best of luck w/yours.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

I think thats a recurve. Indian is a very old bowmaker and made some very fine bows. I have several in my collection. Sounds like a good deal! Use only a Dacron string.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*XI and Indian Archery*

stalker was also a wheel bow made by Indian Archery. had a continuous steel aircraft cable, coated. had a built in site as well. with 2117's (were there any other shafts in the day??) mine might had pushed 220 fps...traded it off for a Bear Pronghorn Hunter....Now there was a speed demon!! only slightly less hand shock than an M-80 in a closed fist and sent 2213's out there at 245 or so.

XI (eXperimental Indian, I think) was a heck of a company and did the cutting edge stuff for Indian. The ol' Flatliner accounted for my three best bow kills and had an impressive record of 11 straight over several KY seasons before I shot over a doe. Too bad they went down. You remeber the Wide TAC Cam they had?? GOOD LORD - looked like a crushed front wheel off the kids tricycle. it was on the Velocity Extreme - must have been 6 1/2" from lobe to top of tangent.

Enjoy that old stalker - whether it is a recurve or a wheeler. I'm hunting some this year with 60's Browning Nomad. They are still fun to shoot no matter the age.


----------

